#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-23
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server chat.freenode.net: unknown host
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-meeting  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* #ubuntu-freshers  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-25
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
* Signon time  :    Wed Jan 17 07:14:00 2007
* Signoff time :    Thu Jan 25 17:30:25 2007
* Total uptime :    8d 10h 16m 25s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 05:35pm
